# Hey



## hypolite317 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey guys I just bought a 2007 bettle and am not getting any spark from the coils and the fuel pump is not coming on any idea what this could be.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Vortex has different sections for different models of car.
The Beetle forum would be a good place to ask your question.
New Beetle & New Beetle Convertible | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------



## Malarkey123 (Dec 1, 2021)

Can it be replaced?


----------

